# Getting ready to take NREMT....NERVOUS



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 8, 2011)

so i've been studying the hell out of my EMT classroom book and am super nervous. could anyone touch on some questions they give on the test? i can't fail the first time, jst cant


----------



## Sandog (Jan 8, 2011)

Check out this link.
http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php#Anchor-The-49575


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah, i saw that earlier. im getting ready to take the dive and purchase a month of that emt training website


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 8, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Check out this link.
> http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php#Anchor-The-49575



my test is tuesday this week. wish me luck


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck. Keep it simple, don't over read, and assume nothing. Example= Your partner has begun oxygen admin. on a trauma patient who fell from 15ft up. Your main concern at this point is what?  A) Focused physical Exam B) Rapid Trauma Exam C) maintaining C-spine D) Managing Life threats.    Answer=c:unsure:


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 8, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> Good luck. Keep it simple, don't over read, and assume nothing. Example= Your partner has begun oxygen admin. on a trauma patient who fell from 15ft up. Your main concern at this point is what?  A) Focused physical Exam B) Rapid Trauma Exam C) maintaining C-spine D) Managing Life threats.    Answer=c:unsure:



thanks man!


----------



## blukaman (Jan 8, 2011)

EMTRNewstadt said:


> my test is tuesday this week. wish me luck



hey mine is too! i'm going to scottsbluff, NE to take it.. all the places in colorado are booked for the next few weeks.


----------

